# My husband lost feelings & faith in the marriage



## wifey4life (Nov 13, 2011)

These past 3 weeks have been a complete nightmare I been with my husband for 4yrs and been married for 2 of those years.. Me & my husband was very closed, we rush into marriage very fast we wasen't financially stable & we was living at my parents house.. I worked part-time he worked retail so his hours vary. His family was against me because they didnt think I was good for him they pictured him with someone better then me someone who could offer him more he kicked his family to the curb just to be with me in the process of the 2yrs of marriage he known a girl on facebook for 6months they just started getting serious 3 weeks ago My husband tells me he love me but he not inlove with me and that his heart is with her the new girl I been crying for 2weeks everyday He started lying to me telling me he was gonna go take some photos with friends instead my husband is going over the girl house hanging out with her ect my husband comes home with hickies on his neck & im like wtf?? and he tells me that the marriage is over anyways and that he told her too stop but she wouldnt I became more suspicious because i beleave he wasent telling me the whole true story I hacked his facebook page and I read all the messages he wrote her telling her she the only one & ect I completely cried when i read everything he was saying to her....I confronted him about the messages he said I violated his privacy & that I shouldnt of hacked his page then my women interition came in so the phone I lent him to barrow till he buy a new phone I asked for it back.. He told me NO when he move out he will return the phone to me, then everyday and night he always texting her and writing her on facebook so far as I know they met 3 times I actaully talk to this girl 3 times on the phone I asked her to please stay out of my marriage and that be respectful.. The girl agrees and says okay but she contiues to text my husband and send him messages on facebook. I deleted him off facebook then i asked him to add me back he told me NOO because I shouldnt deleted him from the beginning then he changed his martial status on facebook from married to in a relationship with the new girl. my husband would not add me back on facebook...he has photos of this new girl on his facebook page the girl told me herself she is inlove with him and he told me he really likes her alot. I told him i want to save the marriage he says no he doesnt have feelings for me anymore and that the divorce proceedings is going to happen regaurdless he doesnt see a future with me he said the future is blank. While he was asleep I look thru his cellphone I seen naket pictures of her in his phone and they be sexting thru in the sms and she talking junk about me saying he needs to leave me and everytime he on the phone he goes outside to talk 2 her so i dont hear I exspress my feelings to him what I dont like my husband doesnt care he tells me if I dont like it he will move out He seen me cry for days he tells me he cares but in reality he doesnt the way he acts and exspresses himself when Im crying its like he trying to calm me down to protect himself so I dont try to hurt myself are whateva He vowed to be with me forever he promised me that he would never hurt me even before we got married.. So im feeling like now im the S*** and shes the wife because he never pays me anymind when i tell him my feelings we are still intimate Im not saying im innocent because I should of listen to him when he told me to save money & stuff so we can get our own place and a car but he committed infidelity thats something I never thought of doing I was a loyal wife I didnt care that we didnt have anything martialistic as long as I was with him that what mattered.. I told him give the marriage a final chance he says he gave the marriage too many chances that now he lost feelings for me He said I should of took the marriage serious & not took it for granted. I tried everything to win his heart back I practically begged and pleaded i dont want to lose him im inlove with him I been thru so much with this man I had to abortions because of him I talked my parents into him moving in with me and ect my birthday is in 2weeks and this is the treatment I get my husband cheating on me lost feelings for me for another women  and what makes this situation worst im pregnant again and he telling me were not ready ready for no kids get abortion I told him NOO i did that twice for him, One time he told me he dont beleave in divorce but now look whats happening he is divorcing me in reality it should of been me who filed for divorce because im the victim he cheated on me and lied to me idk if I can ever trust a man again this situation just put the icing on the cake I hate to see my marriage end on such negative terms


----------

